# Queen Castle



## Camp9 (Feb 7, 2006)

I recently bought a retireing beekeeper out, and I got a queen castle with the equipment. I can understand how it works, but is there any advantage over nucs? Thanks,

Camp


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Is it the deep with 4 compartments?

If it is you can raise a queen with 2 frames insted of a 4 or 5 frame nuc.

I loaned mine to a friend last summer and he raised 4 from swarm cells.


----------



## Camp9 (Feb 7, 2006)

honeyman46408 said:


> Is it the deep with 4 compartments?
> 
> If it is you can raise a queen with 2 frames insted of a 4 or 5 frame nuc.
> 
> I loaned mine to a friend last summer and he raised 4 from swarm cells.


It's got three compartments, but I'll have to look again, maybe it's been made for 4 but only has three now. Is it better having the full box of brood to keep the temp. up?

Camp


----------



## swabby (Jun 6, 2008)

ED this is what you and I discussed on chat room several days ago. Yesterday I took a Med. to figure how to make this,allowing for a 1/2 inch board between each section.That allows for 2 frames b-tween each compartment with 4th compartment having 3 frames.

Thanks for you knowledge and insite on this ,as I may try to raise a few queens next spring to sell. :thumbsup:


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I use 1/4" plywood and cut groves in the end of the boxes before putting them together and make seperate lids so the queens cant run over the top when they are open. The bottom is 3/8" or 1/2" plywood screwed on.

Another good devider is used political signs ( they are good for something ) 

I made some in meds too.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Queen castle question: I bought the Brushy Mt. one recently. Are you supposed to put it over another bottom board of some kind? Mine has five 3 inch wide slats with a 1/8 inch space between each one, making up the bottom. Don't ants and other critters get into the relatively 'weak' cluster and cause problems? The spaces are probably for ventilation. Do you put a screen over the underside bottom? Never used one before! :s Thanks.


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

The Brushy Mtn Queen Castle has spaces in the bottom for ventilation. Walter Kelley sells one I like better, it has screened ventilation holes all around it.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The advantage is that it's a two frame nuc instead of a five frame nuc. Nice for keeping a queen for a while, letting them raise one or putting a frame with a queen cell in it to emerge and mate.


----------



## swabby (Jun 6, 2008)

If bottom is sealed and indivuial boards to exposed each section of 2 frames ,how would a person feed sugar water in earily spring ? Don't care for baggy feeders . Any other method? :doh:


----------



## jeff123fish (Jul 3, 2007)

swabby said:


> If bottom is sealed and indivuial boards to exposed each section of 2 frames ,how would a person feed sugar water in earily spring ? Don't care for baggy feeders . Any other method? :doh:


Its my understanding that these are used primarily for raising young queens and I dont believe that you would do too much of that while its cold out and the bee's needed feed.

-Jeff


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

For two frame nucs I use a cheap conical dixie cup squashed between the frames. It only holds a couple of tablespoons but that's enough to keep them going in something that size.


----------



## swabby (Jun 6, 2008)

Great information M.B. I assume just opened a little at the top and stappled between the 2 frames?

A person who never ask will never learn ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Camp9 (Feb 7, 2006)

So the only advantage is that you can have three nucs in one instead of having three individual nucs? 

Camp


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

We used the queen castles to overwinter 2 nucs very successfully. 

We found that we had to make some adjustments including making our own SBB (which we covered up with a mite tray during winter). We also made shims so that there was room for pollen patty's and fondant, and then ultimately we drilled holes in the inner covers for mason jar feeding come Spring.

You can see photos here: I do not have any uploaded yet with the mason jar feeders.

http://www.pbase.com/winevines/queencastlemodifications

http://www.pbase.com/winevines/overwintering_nucs_summer_into_fall_2008


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

Oldbee said:


> Queen castle question: Mine has five 3 inch wide slats with a 1/8 inch space between each one, making up the bottom. Don't ants and other critters get into the relatively 'weak' cluster and cause problems? The spaces are probably for ventilation. Do you put a screen over the underside bottom? Never used one before! :s Thanks.


Those cracks are useless for ventilation. I found that the bees propolized these cracks closed within a week or two!


----------



## Pooh (Mar 8, 2007)

winevines said:


> Those cracks are useless for ventilation. I found that the bees propolized these cracks closed within a week or two!


I built several of these taking the time and $ to build the slats on the bottom and they were propolized right away like winevines were leaving me with solid BBs. This year I'm incorporating screened bbs into my new queen castles for ventilation.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Great information M.B. I assume just opened a little at the top and stappled between the 2 frames?

The paper cup has a rim and that keeps it from falling in. No staples.


----------

